# Five Ten Freerider Elements



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been looking for some decent bikepacking footwear the last year or so that worked well with platform pedals and was hike-a-bike friendly.

Other requirements:

- reasonable weight
- not too bulky
- durable
- dries fast
- decent foot protection
- not too hot in warm weather

So far I've been through and not liked:

- various trail runners [not great on platform pedals and high heel not stable for tough HAB]
- Five Ten Freerider XVi [sole came apart after 5 rides and smooth sole under foot slippery when wet for HAB]
- Five Ten Ascent approach shoes [very slippery sole when wet on any hard surfaces]
- Five Ten Impact Low [great on bike and HAB, but heavy/bulky and takes a long time to dry]










The Freerider Elements tick all my boxes. Their weak spot is that while they dry reasonably fast for a MTB shoe they are not ideal for trips with lots of water crossings.

I'm happy enough with them I'm going to keep 'em as my goto bikepacking shoe and I'm using them as my day-to-day trail riding shoe. :thumbsup:

I'm going to keep looking for a burly watershoe that I can ride and HAB in for trips where there is lots of water to wade through and a shoe that dries really fast is essential for comfort.










I figured I'd share them with you guys in case anyone was after the same features I am.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

I recall seeing on your blog that you were giving Scarpa's Rapid LTs a shot and you seemed pretty happy with them at the time. Would you mind telling me what eventually turned you off of them in particular? Good to hear you've found shoes you're really happy with though.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ChristianCoté said:


> I recall seeing on your blog that you were giving Scarpa's Rapid LTs a shot and you seemed pretty happy with them at the time. Would you mind telling me what eventually turned you off of them in particular? Good to hear you've found shoes you're really happy with though.


vikapproved | Scarpa Rapid Light Shoe Review

The Scarpas are comfy for light use around town, but not comfortable for extended riding.

The Elements are stiff enough for all day riding and flexible enough for epic hike-a-bike.


----------

